# Schlitz Bottle



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

I found this Schlitz bottle years ago and it's been up in the attic until I thought of it the other day. I'm curious as to when it was made if anyone knows.  I don't think it's very old, I'd guess 60s or 70s. Looks like it holds about 12 oz.  A keeper or junk?  Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks earlier than the 60s to me.  A photo of the base would better help to date it.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 8, 2020)

BF109 said:


> I found this Schlitz bottle years ago and it's been up in the attic until I thought of it the other day. I'm curious as to when it was made if anyone knows.  I don't think it's very old, I'd guess 60s or 70s. Looks like it holds about 12 oz.  A keeper or junk?  Thanks!


This is just a guess based on the bottle looking like a machine made crown top.  1915-1920ish or possibly late 1930s.  Marks on the bottle could help. 
There is a dedicated following for the SCHLITZ brewing company bottles.  Still this bottle is a shoulder embossed, which decreases the demand a bit.  I will say this embossing is a bit different than the normal.  Don't know if the helps, but it is more attractive.  I can see several fisheye cracks on the bottle to and that hurts the value too.  If it were mine I wouldn't throw it away.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Looks earlier than the 60s to me.  A photo of the base would better help to date it.



Thanks CanadianBottles, a few more pictures if it helps


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> This is just a guess based on the bottle looking like a machine made crown top.  1915-1920ish or possibly late 1930s.  Marks on the bottle could help.
> There is a dedicated following for the SCHLITZ brewing company bottles.  Still this bottle is a shoulder embossed, which decreases the demand a bit.  I will say this embossing is a bit different than the normal.  Don't know if the helps, but it is more attractive.  I can see several fisheye cracks on the bottle to and that hurts the value too.  If it were mine I wouldn't throw it away.



Yeah, found it at a demolition site so it was knocked around a bit.    I'll hang onto it, it is kinda cool.  Thank you!


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 8, 2020)

I would guess the 30’s


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2020)

I would guess time frame anywhere from around 1905-1919. Pre Prohibition. By 1933 after repeal of Prohibition embossed Beer Bottles bottles were replaced with Paper Labels. I have hundreds & hundreds of Beer Bottles from 1933-1950's & all are Paper Label with no embossing. Only other option could be Prohibition (1919-1932) but unlikely but possible. LEON.


----------



## embe (Oct 8, 2020)

I wouldn't say it's junk.
Reminds me of an old University party.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I would guess time frame anywhere from around 1905-1919. Pre Prohibition. By 1933 after repeal of Prohibition embossed Beer Bottles bottles were replaced with Paper Labels. I have hundreds & hundreds of Beer Bottles from 1933-1950's & all are Paper Label with no embossing. Only other option could be Prohibition (1919-1932) but unlikely but possible. LEON.View attachment 212824View attachment 212825



Thanks LEON   I didn't see it before but if this is a date code you nailed it.  Could this "2 12" near the base mean February 1912? Hmmm


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I would guess time frame anywhere from around 1905-1919. Pre Prohibition. By 1933 after repeal of Prohibition embossed Beer Bottles bottles were replaced with Paper Labels. I have hundreds & hundreds of Beer Bottles from 1933-1950's & all are Paper Label with no embossing. Only other option could be Prohibition (1919-1932) but unlikely but possible. LEON.View attachment 212824View attachment 212825



BTW, WOW @ all those beer bottles!!  I only have a few


----------



## BF109 (Oct 8, 2020)

embe said:


> I wouldn't say it's junk.
> Reminds me of an old University party.



Thanks embe, I've definitely decided to keep it. I didn't think it was older than 60s but looks like I was wrong.  Found some numbers on it that might be a date code, take a look and see what you think...  thanks!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 8, 2020)

Schlitz also once had those "Ruby Red" (colored glass) ones.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't know if the 12 is the date code or not, but I agree with Leon that it's pre-Prohibition.  The base is pretty consistent with 1900s-1910s bottles.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't know if the 12 is the date code or not, but I agree with Leon that it's pre-Prohibition.  The base is pretty consistent with 1900s-1910s bottles.




Roger that & thank you


----------



## Jon Landers (Oct 14, 2020)

BF109 said:


> I found this Schlitz bottle years ago and it's been up in the attic until I thought of it the other day. I'm curious as to when it was made if anyone knows.  I don't think it's very old, I'd guess 60s or 70s. Looks like it holds about 12 oz.  A keeper or junk?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 212815


Hi, Go on the internet and type in "Those Royal Ruby Beer Bottles by Robert Jaeger," and you will find a great article on the subject.
Jon Landers Mohawk Valley Antique Bottle Club.
​


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 14, 2020)

I also have an early Schlitz i know nothing about. Here are a few pics if anyone has any enlightenment.


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 14, 2020)

Jazepeters said:


> I also have an early Schlitz i know nothing about. Here are a few pics if anyone has any enlightenment.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 14, 2020)

I would estimate 1910-1920ish.  Maybe late 1930s, but I don't think so.  Maybe HEMIHAMPTON will weigh in on this one too.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2020)

the WF&S makers mark should put it at around 1896-1900? LEON.


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 14, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I would estimate 1910-1920ish.  Maybe late 1930s, but I don't think so.  Maybe HEMIHAMPTON will weigh in on this one too.


Cool, thanks


----------



## JKaiman (Oct 14, 2020)

Are you in the Lehigh Valley area?


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> the WF&S makers mark should put it at around 1896-1900? LEON.


Excellent! Thank you.


JKaiman said:


> Are you in the Lehigh Valley area?


No I'm in Saskatchewan Canada. Not sure how that bottle got here.


----------

